# how was this for a response



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

> Previously you had advised that there was seepage at this property however we needed new bids for seepage, mold and drywall replacement. Another contractor is now reporting that there is no seepage. I had sent you this order originally to obtain these bids and you had asked me to reassign, I was wondering why you requested a reassign and if you would be willing to return to the property to assess for seepage and verify 100% if there is or is not seepage present?
> 
> *


[Name] i am a licensed and certified contractor who has been doing this for 6 years. Please let me know the name and contact information of this contractor so i can report him to the county licensing office as i can assure you he or she is not licensed or qualified for any work you have assigned to them.if you want i can send you a copy of local laws.this property i haven't been to in over 6 months.Better yet i haven't even completed any work orders for (Name) in over 3 months. No offense to you or (name) but with all due respect i am doing 100,000 job right now i don't have time to place a bid that will never be approved. Reason is i work with a real mold expert who charges real prices we will not ever clean with bleach.I can assure you who ever you have working in my area is breaking the law.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I understand but can you just stop by and take a quick look??:whistling2:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I of like when they would send me emails - 1. The photo and dpr are stating damage to the ext. wall, please clarify if it is causing interior damage. Well let me see the wall is 50% gone from the house with a huge hole, I think it is causing interior damage.
Or one of the best was - You supplied a 2nd bid to tarp the roof but there seems to be no damage to the roof. Why did you supply this? Well you sent me a 2nd bid request because the OTHER contractor bid to tarp the roof. If you ask for the bid I give it otherwise if I say it is not needed then I know who will get a no charge order if a problem is found.
After that is when I said do not email or call me anymore.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

your response was poor, you should never mention about other contractors what size of job your doing or anything about how they should run their biz. it all made you sound unprofessional and very young.

Your only response should of been no or what you would do it for, your not obligated to answer their question unless you have a paid work order.

you did ask "*how was this for a response* "


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

idaho said:


> your response was poor, you should never mention about other contractors what size of job your doing or anything about how they should run their biz. it all made you sound unprofessional and very young.
> 
> Your only response should of been no or what you would do it for, your not obligated to answer their question unless you have a paid work order.
> 
> you did ask "*how was this for a response* "


 What's a "paid work order"?


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with Idaho. All that other stuff mentioned about 100k job and licensing wasn't necesary or even asked about.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Always treat your clients like customers.*

Even if they are ridiculous. When you look at the way this industry is structured, it really is just a scam to get employees without all the messy costs that go along with them. When you act like a bitter employee it just reenforces this illusion. As business owners we must never feed into this. I often write bitter little petty E-mails too. I however never send them. They go to drafts, then I read over them later for a laugh. It is funny to compare what I wanted to say, as opposed to the actual E-mail that went out. 

Keep in mind, real-estate people in general are the worst customers a company can have. In thirty years of contracting, I have found them to be the most dishonest, and out of touch people there are hands down. Also in thirty years only two kinds of people have ever stuck me for money, real-estate clients and family. Now add an incompetent middleman and a bank into the mix, there are going to be some completely insane requests. Get used to it, or get out. But never, ever lower yourself to the point where you bicker with them. It does not serve your interests.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I also tried to be professional in my responses BUT there comes a time that you really just have to go off on them.
There were several times that I went around and around with a certain national because I refused to do 3rd bids. I was always respectful and wrote them "sorry we do not perform third or fourth bids for projects. If after 3 bids the client has not approved the project then they are not serious about having the work performed".
I actually had the office person for the national tell me "what does it matter to you if you are getting paid".
Sorry the 25.00 is not worth it.
I even had one tell me that they knew the bids would not be approved but needed it anyway. The property was 75 miles one way. Not happening.


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> [Name] i am a licensed and certified contractor who has been doing this for 6 years. Please let me know the name and contact information of this contractor so i can report him to the county licensing office as i can assure you he or she is not licensed or qualified for any work you have assigned to them.if you want i can send you a copy of local laws.this property i haven't been to in over 6 months.Better yet i haven't even completed any work orders for (Name) in over 3 months. No offense to you or (name) but with all due respect i am doing 100,000 job right now i don't have time to place a bid that will never be approved. Reason is i work with a real mold expert who charges real prices we will not ever clean with bleach.I can assure you who ever you have working in my area is breaking the law.


Well said.....:thumbsup:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> [Name] i am a licensed and certified contractor who has been doing this for 6 years. Please let me know the name and contact information of this contractor so i can report him to the county licensing office as i can assure you he or she is not licensed or qualified for any work you have assigned to them.if you want i can send you a copy of local laws.this property i haven't been to in over 6 months.Better yet i haven't even completed any work orders for (Name) in over 3 months. No offense to you or (name) but with all due respect i am doing 100,000 job right now i don't have time to place a bid that will never be approved. Reason is i work with a real mold expert who charges real prices we will not ever clean with bleach.I can assure you who ever you have working in my area is breaking the law.


Let's polish that up a bit...

Dear [Name], I am a licensed and certified contractor, I have offered you my assessment of this property. If the other contractor is also licensed and certified, then his opinion should be valued as well. Now, I have not visited this property in over 6 months, and I am very busy with another project. Conditions may have changed since my last inspection of the property. And if your other contractor is licensed and certified to offer this type of quotation, then by all means take his advice. If he isn't licensed and/or certified, then it is your civic duty to turn him into the local authorities. If that happens, I will try to make time in my busy schedule to assist you.

Sincerely
[Name]

Sound better?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*How about this.*



brm1109 said:


> I also tried to be professional in my responses BUT there comes a time that you really just have to go off on them.
> There were several times that I went around and around with a certain national because I refused to do 3rd bids. I was always respectful and wrote them "sorry we do not perform third or fourth bids for projects. If after 3 bids the client has not approved the project then they are not serious about having the work performed".
> I actually had the office person for the national tell me "what does it matter to you if you are getting paid".
> Sorry the 25.00 is not worth it.
> I even had one tell me that they knew the bids would not be approved but needed it anyway. The property was 75 miles one way. Not happening.



" We thank you for your continued interest in our company, unfortunately, we are not accepting new work at this time. Please feel free to contact us in the future as we are continually adding capacity and resources, in order to better serve our clients."

Thank You

Bla,Bla,Bla


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I am always nice and respectful to all of the company's that we work with.There comes a time when i have had it and the **** i see at these places and the questions they ask is ridiculous at 98% of the time.I always have to remind them what the term "Sub contractor" means.What i saw today really got me.


----------

